
Outsourcing your development? Ask these 25 questions to avoid expensive mistakes [pdf] - thirstysprout
https://www.thirstysprout.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Questions-For-Founders_v2.pdf
======
johnNash05
I have started an outsourcing company if anyone needs the services just let me
know. We can support softwares such as
[https://www.coolutils.com/TotalMailConverter](https://www.coolutils.com/TotalMailConverter)

